# Certificates in Portuguese Language



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am currently gathering all my documents to apply for Portuguese citizenship and I am concerned about the language requirements for the application.

This is unusual, given that I am Brazilian, but I've only lived a handful of years in Brazil and I am pretty much fluent in Portuguese, but I only "studied" the language at school up to the age of 9. I have my old school transcripts showing that I passed all my tests etc. but I'm thinking the level might not be high enough for the Citizenship authorities.

Are there courses at Portuguese Universities where they offer tests to earn official certificates in Portuguese? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You haven't said if you are applying based on parentage or residence. In my case, no one asked me to provide a certificate or proof of ability to speak Portuguese (my citizenship is based on Portuguese parents).


----------



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

You're right anapedrosa, I apologize for not mentioning on what basis I'd be applying. It is through parentage (my mother having acquired Portuguese nationality herself).

Sounds like you did well in not having to provide any proof, one less inconvenience to the whole process! If it isn't too much trouble would you be able to share how long your process took and if you came across any issues like red-tape or delays in requesting different documents? Thanks.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi G. Mac,
My process was fairly straight forward because my mother had already registered my birth in Lisbon. I provided my Canadian birth certificate and passport and I had my Portuguese passport within 6 months. 

A key qualification was that my parents were Portuguese when I was born. I am not sure that having a parent acquire citizenship through residence would come with the same entitlement, but if your mother was born Portuguese you should only have to get her Portuguese birth certificate, then I believe they will register your birth.


----------

